# Imperial Pale Ale a throw away?



## Laurie C (Apr 11, 2010)

I put this together about 4 weeks ago and didn't arrange for anyone to take care of it while I was gone ( it was an unplanned trip ). It has been sitting in the carboy since I left on March 18. Also, I used K-meta not bleach or the agents typically utilized in beer making. Do you think this is worth finishing or toss it out...lots of floaters in it too.

I better stick to wine.


----------



## Wade E (Apr 11, 2010)

You should be fine, there are most likely floaters in there because its still loaded with C02. I and many others ignore the old rule of getting the beer into bottles under the time line stated an d let it clear longer. As a matter of fact lots of us dont ever even take it out of the bucket anymore and just leave it in the there instead of racking it to carboy! You really shouldnt use k-meta though in sanitizing because it can give you problems when trying to naturally carbonate (ferment) in the bottles.


----------



## Laurie C (Apr 11, 2010)

Wow wade...I am shocked...I assumed it was a toss and a slap to my wrist for being negligent. Thanks for the info...I'll add the sugar and get on with the bottling. BTW: I hate the smell of this stuff but love beer and was asked to do this for my beer drinking kids. I have a cervesa (sp) sitting her and I'll buy the correct sanitizing agent and get to it. thank you again!


----------



## Wade E (Apr 11, 2010)

I love the smell and actually just brewed a Amber Cervesa about an hour ago!!!!!!!!!!!!




Its cooling right now as I type! We dont badger anyone here!


----------



## Laurie C (Apr 11, 2010)

Yes, I know...you are all very informative, nonjudgmental and competent here. Love it!

I am about to start that Mex. Cerveza and it calls for a 12 gallon primary. What's up with that? Can I use a plain old designated wine primary?


----------



## Wade E (Apr 11, 2010)

They are just being cautious. Is that a 5 or 6 gallon batch cause 6 gallons of beer in a 7.9 bucket can sometimes be a bomb! The krausen levels of beer usually go higher then a wine does!


----------



## Laurie C (Apr 11, 2010)

Yep...I am using a 7.9 standard wine making primary. There is so much to learn about beer...I wasn't ready for this. "Krausen Levels ?!" Ouch, I obviously had become "wine making lazy".

Thank you for your wonderful, fast and expert advice. We will forge forward into "Mex. Cervesza Land". I will read everything under this website regarding beer. BTW: I opened a 3 year old Spagnols 16 L Amorone and so better pay more attention to what I am doing with this beer

Thanks again! LJC.


----------



## Wade E (Apr 11, 2010)

Very nice on the Amarone!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Laurie C (Apr 11, 2010)

yep.


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Apr 12, 2010)

I just bottle 4 batches of beer that was in the primary's for 5 weeks (I'm busy fishing) I have been going 4 weeks a lot and have no problem with the beer. In fact I think it comes out a lot clearer. As long as you don't open the top the CO2 should protect the beer.


----------



## Laurie C (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi Frank, nice to hear and see you are a happily married man. Thanks for the info. GO GET THOSE FISH!


----------



## Wade E (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey, nice to see you again Frank! I see you are back to AAAStinkie again! Whats up with that, forget your password for the later?


----------



## Laurie C (May 20, 2010)

Bottled, yucky but the ale drinkers love it..not me.


----------



## xanxer82 (May 21, 2010)

lol.what kind of beer do you like laurie?


----------



## Wade E (May 21, 2010)

When you have taste buds you will find many things you dont like but others do so never dump unless its infected. Just find that person that likes what youve made and pass it o. I made a low end kit a few years back that just I just never liked but bottled it anyway and then found a friend who really loved it and I gave that person about 20 of the 30 bottles I made as I used the rest for cooking and they payed me back later with venison which worked out just great as it came to me at a time when money ws pretty scarce!! Life is like a boomerang, give un to others and it comes back to you! just dont go giving it to some of those people on the street if you know what I mean as it wont help them.


----------



## Laurie C (May 22, 2010)

Yes, xanxer... yuck...do not like the IPA LOL. I really like the Spagnols Cervaza and we just tasted the Smoked Porter we bottled last week. It needs more time to carbonate but the taste is interesting. We are going to make this one again and add strawberrries. I just picked up a mexican lager Yeast and will work on figuring out how to make something simular to the Spagnols Cerveza from scratch. Beer is fun but a lot of work.


----------



## Wade E (May 23, 2010)

Dont forget, if you have a commercial beer that you like that Brian at FVW can make a clone kit for you most likely.


----------

